# Assistance dog



## Welshgirl1978 (Jun 2, 2016)

anyone know anything about trying a dog to be a assistance dog? Or know of anyone that can help please.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Try Dog AID. http://dogaid.org.uk/


----------

